# Not the same day to day



## bowhunter4521 (Sep 27, 2012)

I seem to have a problem shooting the same groups day to day. I don't know if it is something in my setup of the bow or my form . Would love an advice you have on this problem of mine . I've been bow hunting for the past 5 years and have had 3 different bows and finally got a Bowtech Destroyer 340 last year . Just need help on being able to shoot the same day to day. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Is the bow in tune and do you have a peep and a kisser button installed? Is your grip consistent and do you squeeze off the shot?


----------



## bowhunter4521 (Sep 27, 2012)

yes everything is tuned and peep is installed don't use a kisser button and I try to never change my grip pressure. I shoot with my hand open.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Without knowing how you shoot i can tell you that shooting with your hand open is a bad habit.As you release an arrow your hand will close around the bow grip.This is called grabbing the bow.Get on a blank bail and work out your grip.Let the tip of your index finger lightly touch your thumb and roll your remaining fingers softly back.This will feel strange thats why you go on the bail.It will keep you from grabbing the bow at release which will give you a consistent grip instead of a diffrent grip every shot.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Seems you might need to set up a shot sequence. .The reason your not shooting consistently is your not doing the same thing every time. Write your shot sequence down and stick to it. Your set up should be a conscious action. From foot placement, hand placement, anchor and everything in between should be noted and transferred from paper to your actual set up. Your set up (form) does not have to be perfect - but consistent. As you learn more about analyzing your shot, and why things happen the way they do, you can change your sequence and improve.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How are your groups changing?

Do they get wider or taller or just big and ugly?

It's almost certainly something to do with form consistency. A little more information & we may be able to help you more.

The two things that have caused me the most inconsistency are a floating anchor and a wandering elbow. Unfortunately, these are not the only things that cause inconsistency, just the two that caused me the most trouble.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

it could be a lot of things. without seeing a video of you shooting a level target i would have to guess. but aread , sub, come and take it all gave excellent advice.......................... post a video, it will make help everyone a lot.and we can nail it down .


----------

